# Altoids Tin Competition 2020



## Winnie

I think it is time for an Altoids Contest. 
I'm working from my home (and mostly on my iPhone) so we'll see how it goes. 
Tag has agreed to help (it was awhile ago we talked but you know Tag - probably the nicest slingshot shooter in the world).

So, here are the rules:

Your slingshot must be able to fit inside of an Altoids tin with the bands on and the lid closed.

It can be one piece or it can unfold or be easily assembled from several pieces to shoot.

There was some question last time about whether it should be one-piece or assembled but, if you think in terms of a tight little package stuck away as part of your bug-out-bag, quickly ready to go, you'll see that it doesn't matter.

The contest starts now and runs two weeks until Monday night Pacific Standard Time (US).

Ready, set, GO!


----------



## skarrd

i just made my first one and have been looking for a reason to make another  i'm in


----------



## mattwalt

Darn - you beat me to its... Was thinking of going for next months SSOTM. No problem though. Will think of something else.

Altoids comps are always cool - can't wait to see what people come up with.


----------



## hoggy

cool


----------



## Tag

Looking forward to seeing your entries. A huge thanks to Winnie.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Geez. I was going to take a month off of the Competition Circuit. Not yet it seems!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Geez. I was going to take a month off of the Competition Circuit. Not yet it seems!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


i suggest an altoids seal stamper. ha, i kill me.


----------



## hoggy

meant to write stampeder not stamper


----------



## flipgun

Lets see. Hmmm.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

hoggy said:


> meant to write stampeder not stamper


Made me think of making some ammo with my brand on it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Should the tin also contain ammo?


----------



## NSFC

This sounds fun I gave my altoids shooter away, but im too busy with the ssotm competition, I ran into some issues. but im learning from them. But ill keep an eye out on this post. Ill chear from the sidelines. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Tag

I’m saying ammo is optional, since the main objective is the shooter fit inside the Altoid. tin. Good thought though.


----------



## Winnie

I agree with Tag. 
Since the underlying intent of the Altoids slingshot is to have a slingshot in a complete little package having some ammo filling up the excess room in the tin is kind of nice - but not necessary.


----------



## Winnie

I'm really looking forward to seeing this year's contest entries. 
I'm different than most shooters in that my everyday shooter is small enough to fit in an Altoids tin. 
My slingshots, having always been a bit different than others on the forum, have evolved/devoted through the years.


----------



## Winnie

This little thing will throw a 5/16 ball at around 300fps. I’ve shot mostly 7/16 for years and still have several thousand on hand but I’m really enjoying the lighter loads - and they hit hard enough for most anything I might be shooting these days.


----------



## skarrd

Yay! i will get it started,lol. its not pretty but it will shoot.leftover piece of HDPE [homemade] ,107 office bands,and BBs with 1/4 in steels

everything fits and closes.


----------



## flipgun

...ANNND We're off!


----------



## Tree Man

Nice!!! For some reason that flip puts me in mind of an ice cream sundae. I love ice cream sundaes!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My man Skaard pulling out the Picasso!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great job Skaard, looks like a comfy little shooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

I like the color and the ingenuity of the upcycling of recycled plastic. Your recycling your recycling, wow thats a weird sentence. Im going to go now before this gets any stranger.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alright Skaard, it's me and you bud. I present my Lil' MoFo-16!
I bent this out of a piece of a trampoline. It is part of the topside wire hoop that helps keep the safety net in place. I think I got 10 or so 3ft long sections out if it. It is a nice and dense 'springy' steel. Hard as heck to bend cold. I expect to be able to channel my inner PebbleShooter and step up my bending game a little.
This Altoids Shooter does have a limitation. Due to the fork tips this will remain a 1745 tube shooter forever unless I tie some tabs onto it. Maybe I can get a participation award for the world's smallest fork? The bead is for you Skaard, just so you can feel my heat! Mo








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - thats a cool little shooter. I was also thinking going with a bent rod style - but without access to Altoid's tins...


----------



## flipgun

mattwalt said:


> Mo - thats a cool little shooter. I was also thinking going with a bent rod style - but without access to Altoid's tins...


Check for local candies. A lot of stuff comes in Altoid sized boxes.


----------



## mattwalt

Portugal is a country with a lack of sweet tooth. Generally shops with have biscuits, chocolate, caramels and gummy things - at a maximum. Think the only 'pill' type sweet I have seen are Mentos... As for metal tins containing sweets - usually only around Christmas or maybe Easter.

Think you could get Altoids in specialist sweet shops in South Africa - but even then they were rare.

Even if you are buying a cake most probably will come without icing (fact)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Portugal is a country with a lack of sweet tooth. Generally shops with have biscuits, chocolate, caramels and gummy things - at a maximum. Think the only 'pill' type sweet I have seen are Mentos... As for metal tins containing sweets - usually only around Christmas or maybe Easter.
> 
> Think you could get Altoids in specialist sweet shops in South Africa - but even then they were rare.
> 
> Even if you are buying a cake most probably will come without icing (fact)


So you are saying that Winnie couldn't make a buckfiddyfive on a good day in Portugal?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

I decided to play! That's if it's not too late? Hopefully will have it finished Thursday night.

Nice work guys!


----------



## mattwalt

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal is a country with a lack of sweet tooth. Generally shops with have biscuits, chocolate, caramels and gummy things - at a maximum. Think the only 'pill' type sweet I have seen are Mentos... As for metal tins containing sweets - usually only around Christmas or maybe Easter.
> 
> Think you could get Altoids in specialist sweet shops in South Africa - but even then they were rare.
> 
> Even if you are buying a cake most probably will come without icing (fact)
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that Winnie couldn't make a buckfiddyfive on a good day in Portugal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did a quick search online. Can get a full tin posted locally for around $8 - empty $10.50...


----------



## flipgun

I can't see anyone objecting to you building your own from a cereal box. 60mm X 93MM X2cm and show it. I think in one of these the okay was given to make it fit in that rectangle and side measurement. Diabetes must be danged near 0 there.


----------



## mattwalt

Think the pastries here totally turn that logic upside down... Though they do tend to eat a more old fashioned Mediterranean diet.

Will do that. Know somewhere on the forum there is a printable template for an altoids tin.


----------



## Winnie

Skarrd, I agree with Treeman - it looks good enough to eat! 
You've got the first one out. Great job!


----------



## Winnie

Mattwalt,

I just measured my tin:
94mm x 70mm

If it comes down to it you can draw out an outline and lay your slingshot on it.

Cake without frosting? Wow, that's hard living.


----------



## Winnie

Mo, that's a fine looking little shooter. 
The skull looking up through the ammo makes it look like a coffin. Maybe it will be especially deadly.


----------



## NSFC

Im not submitting this to the contest because I made it a month and a half ago. My cousin lives in one of those tiny homes so I made it for her house warming gift. She loved it. Its cherry wood with a handmade leather pouch. The canvas bag fits into the altoids tin if you fold it in half. I put the slingshot in the bag with the ammo so nothing rattles.

I just thought you guys would enjoying seeing this little cherry shooter.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I remember that build NSFC. It looks like a confident little shooter!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

Hey Skarrd, that's a nice looking lil shooter. I am gonna have to try some HDPE. Looks like you guys are really having fun with it


----------



## Void

Mo, I like your trampoline sling, and that bead gets points for style too


----------



## StringSlap

Hey all, my family left me alone long enough to make some good progress on my frame. Actually have the first coat of finish drying now. Will get get some pics tomorrow and send them in!


----------



## Covert5

Winnie those are some sweet micro shooters! Thanks again. For setting this up. I enjoy this contest series and seeing everyone's ideas! Not sure if I will have time to enter this one, but this is gonna be saaawwwwweeeet!

Build-On!


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, awesome Picasso bro! And with plenty of ammo to last you a good round of shoot'n!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Mo,now it has a name,besides butt ugly


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Great job Skaard, looks like a comfy little shooter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You,surprisingly it is comfy


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> I like the color and the ingenuity of the upcycling of recycled plastic. Your recycling your recycling, wow thats a weird sentence. Im going to go now before this gets any stranger.


Thanks,recycling the recycled,i like it


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright Skaard, it's me and you bud. I present my Lil' MoFo-16!
> I bent this out of a piece of a trampoline. It is part of the topside wire hoop that helps keep the safety net in place. I think I got 10 or so 3ft long sections out if it. It is a nice and dense 'springy' steel. Hard as heck to bend cold. I expect to be able to channel my inner PebbleShooter and step up my bending game a little.
> This Altoids Shooter does have a limitation. Due to the fork tips this will remain a 1745 tube shooter forever unless I tie some tabs onto it. Maybe I can get a participation award for the world's smallest fork? The bead is for you Skaard, just so you can feel my heat! Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lovin it,wire frame,simplicity,bet its a Bad Mo-shooter


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> Skarrd, I agree with Treeman - it looks good enough to eat!
> You've got the first one out. Great job!


Thanks Winnie,this is positively addicting,making something so small that still shoots like big.Love it


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> Hey Skarrd, that's a nice looking lil shooter. I am gonna have to try some HDPE. Looks like you guys are really having fun with it


Thanks,it is fun


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd, awesome Picasso bro! And with plenty of ammo to last you a good round of shoot'n!


Thanks brother,its fun,you should do it,theres time,lol


----------



## Covert5

Mo! I love the MoFo-16! Lol that's a sweet little shooter bro! Nice and simple and powerful! Enough room for a good chunk of marbles too!


----------



## flipgun

NSFC said:


> 1580705829040.jpg
> 
> Im not submitting this to the contest because I made it a month and a half ago. My cousin lives in one of those tiny homes so I made it for her house warming gift. She loved it. Its cherry wood with a handmade leather pouch. The canvas bag fits into the altoids tin if you fold it in half. I put the slingshot in the bag with the ammo so nothing rattles.
> 
> I just thought you guys would enjoying seeing this little cherry shooter.


Looks like you know the rules! Knock 'em out!


----------



## Winnie

skarrd said:


> Skarrd, I agree with Treeman - it looks good enough to eat!
> You've got the first one out. Great job!


Thanks Winnie,this is positively addicting,making something so small that still shoots like big.Love it[/

I'm really into small slingshots. Even my full-on hunting butterfly banded shooter is an older Altoids slingshot (the center of the three). I carry all the time so small is just that much handier.


----------



## bigdh2000

If my wife complains I am spending too much time in the shop, I am going to blame Winnie. The last time I entered a build competition it was Winnie's fault as well (the bark on natural). Got me a kangaroo nutsack ammo holder and a slingshot for my efforts. Time to maintain my winning streak on Winnie Hosted competitions. Bring it, people! I started building last night.

Flipgun, we need to educate everyone with regard to the trash talk that needs to be happening...   

Nice entries so far.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright Skaard, it's me and you bud. I present my Lil' MoFo-16!
> I bent this out of a piece of a trampoline. It is part of the topside wire hoop that helps keep the safety net in place. I think I got 10 or so 3ft long sections out if it. It is a nice and dense 'springy' steel. Hard as heck to bend cold. I expect to be able to channel my inner PebbleShooter and step up my bending game a little.
> This Altoids Shooter does have a limitation. Due to the fork tips this will remain a 1745 tube shooter forever unless I tie some tabs onto it. Maybe I can get a participation award for the world's smallest fork? The bead is for you Skaard, just so you can feel my heat! Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


cool all around, bead, marbles and all.


----------



## 31610

O man I need get in on this one I try knock something out this weekend we will see I love the little tin builds


----------



## MOJAVE MO

bigdh2000 said:


> If my wife complains I am spending too much time in the shop, I am going to blame Winnie. The last time I entered a build competition it was Winnie's fault as well (the bark on natural). Got me a kangaroo nutsack ammo holder and a slingshot for my efforts. Time to maintain my winning streak on Winnie Hosted competitions. Bring it, people! I started building last night.
> 
> Flipgun, we need to educate everyone with regard to the trash talk that needs to be happening...
> 
> Nice entries so far.


I for one approve of Dan Hood entering this contest. However, he needs to work blindfolded with one arm tied to his ankle. And just like in 1st Grade, he needs to make enough for everyone in the class!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

bigdh2000 said:


> If my wife complains I am spending too much time in the shop, I am going to blame Winnie. The last time I entered a build competition it was Winnie's fault as well (the bark on natural). Got me a kangaroo nutsack ammo holder and a slingshot for my efforts. Time to maintain my winning streak on Winnie Hosted competitions. Bring it, people! I started building last night.
> 
> Flipgun, we need to educate everyone with regard to the trash talk that needs to be happening...
> 
> Nice entries so far.


I've been in trouble with your wife for years. She never forgave me for encouraging you to hobby that made money while hers cost money. As for trash talkin' the other "competitors" :rolling: I don't discourage wannabes anymore. It's like kickin' puppies. :neener:


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

If I can find some time, I'll throw my hat in the ring. Turns out when your wife is working from home, she gets good and finding things for her husband to fix.

We have a week from Sunday right?
Entries due before June 1st?
Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> If I can find some time, I'll throw my hat in the ring. Turns out when your wife is working from home, she gets good and finding things for her husband to fix.
> 
> We have a week from Sunday right?
> Entries due before June 1st?
> Am I understanding that correctly?


Here is a twist to your sad Tale of the Spouse. My wife has been trying to 'fix' me since we met. If I am not moving she thinks I will die from boredom. If she sees me not fixing something then she'll break something so I don't die from boredom. I make and shoot Slingshots on the sly so she won't think I am avoiding my Honey-Do list for fear that I might die from boredom. Incidentally I have never been bored in my life, ever.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

The contest started May 18th and will end two weeks from that date I want to thank Winnie and all those who participate in this contest. I find it amazing the level of craftsmanship all of you have shown over the years.


----------



## StringSlap

Humbly submitted for your consideration...

Started life as an oak fork. That hole right in the middle had a bit of a cavity that needed to be filled. I didn't have much on hand and not about to try to get to a store. Raided my sons paints and mixed some glitter paint with Titebond.

















The shape was based on a chalice, but I just started working it and let things progress as they did. Removed a fair bit of wood. Camera angle makes it look like one fork is longer but they are even. The glitter side faces me and my middle finger fits right into the little palm hook. Finished with tinted poly and then amber shellac.









































This was fun! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tag

First class entries already starting


----------



## Void

StringSlap, that is a beauty. Nicely done


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I like how you grabbed as much real estate as possible with that build StringSlap. Come to think of it, from this angle it looks like you might have to carry it OUTSIDE the tin! I suppose the camera adds 10lbs, so I'm likely mistaken'!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

MOJAVE MO said:


> I like how you grabbed as much real estate as possible with that build StringSlap. Come to think of it, from this angle it looks like you might have to carry it OUTSIDE the tin! I suppose the camera adds 10lbs, so I'm likely mistaken'!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Trick of the camera. It's pretty dainty. Here it is with a 1" marble for comparison.


----------



## Quercusuber

Hello my friends

Just posting one I've made some years ago

*NOT INTENDED TO GO INTO COMPETITION! *I found it curious because of the "Altoids tin" rules and reminded me this one  Might serve as an inspiration of some sort.

Hope I'm not intruding in the competition in any way

Cheers ...Q

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'm inspired!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Stringslap, outstanding build! That's a beaut!


----------



## Covert5

Quercusuber, thanks for the inspiration! A gorgeous micro frame!


----------



## Quercusuber

Covert5 said:


> Quercusuber, thanks for the inspiration! A gorgeous micro frame!


Thanks!! I had this on my threads content and I remembered to post because of the "Altoids tin" competition rules.

Seems this Altoids trend is a very old one. Wouldn't mind of doing other "micro" again.

Cheers!! :wave:


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing Quersuber


----------



## Quercusuber

Tag said:


> Thanks for sharing Quersuber


You're welcome, sir!!


----------



## Tree Man

Quercusuber said:


> Hello my friends
> Just posting one I've made some years ago
> *NOT INTENDED TO GO INTO COMPETITION! *I found it curious because of the "Altoids tin" rules and reminded me this one  Might serve as an inspiration of some sort.
> Hope I'm not intruding in the competition in any way
> Cheers ...Q
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/


Intruding?!?! You're kidding right?


----------



## Quercusuber

treeman said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my friends
> Just posting one I've made some years ago
> *NOT INTENDED TO GO INTO COMPETITION! *I found it curious because of the "Altoids tin" rules and reminded me this one  Might serve as an inspiration of some sort.
> Hope I'm not intruding in the competition in any way
> Cheers ...Q
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intruding?!?! You're kidding right?
Click to expand...

LOL!! I was saying because this one was posted in 2013


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Why do we have this facination with the compact, concealable, micro, secreted tiny slingshots? Is it the James Bond in us? Is it the challenge of the build? Is it the knowledge that we can dent a coconut at 20 paces if needed with one of these? What drove me to spend 2 hours today whipping up a second Altoids Frame this afternoon? To take the risk of burning dinner and distressing my family in an effort to get my lines dialed in just right!!??? I think I am feeling a little ill right now. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

OK second build scrap red oak mini coyote,and repair kit. 117 office bands,small magnet in corner for ammo [out of those little bags],think i have a new addiction,lol


----------



## skarrd

Repair kit and Coyote family pic


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one, skarrd!


----------



## Winnie

Dan, feel free to blame me. I have a twin brother and he blames me and I blame him. It's worked out great through the years.

I'm excited to see what you come up with Dan.


----------



## Winnie

Q,

Don't worry about "intruding" Q. It's virtually impossible. It's always a delight to see anything you have made.

If any on the forum are unfamiliar with Q's work check him out. What he can do with a natural is awe inspiring.


----------



## Winnie

MO and Skarrd, I believe you're beginning to understand. Small, unobtrusive and fully capable. I love my little slingshots. You can put one of these little in your pocket and go about your business and at a moments notice you're shooting whatever strikes your fancy.

So often I have read of others worried about shooting in the city or public places like parks and yet with a little Altoids shooter you can step around a corner or behind a bush and take a shot at a leaf or a can and no one is any the wiser.


----------



## Winnie

Stringslap, That is a beautiful little natural. Dainty and deadly. Sweet.


----------



## Winnie

Skarrd, That's a neat little design - with lots of room left over for ammo. Really nice. Those two tins can keep you shooting for a long time.


----------



## Sean Khan

mattwalt said:


> Mo - thats a cool little shooter. I was also thinking going with a bent rod style - but without access to Altoid's tins...


Yes, that is a REALLY nice design, Mo. I could make that in a few minutes.... I got the rod already lying around. Thanks for the idea mate.

As for an "Altoids Tin", I had no idea what that was before I saw it... seems to be some peppermint toffee?

The only tin I get of around the same size in this country is that of fake-viagra (it is said to have the OPPOSITE effect of what you think it should have... do not take!)....

















Why does it have the face of a previous president on the tin? Damned if I know.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

avinor said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo - thats a cool little shooter. I was also thinking going with a bent rod style - but without access to Altoid's tins...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a REALLY nice design, Mo. I could make that in a few minutes.... I got the rod already lying around. Thanks for the idea mate.
> 
> As for an "Altoids Tin", I had no idea what that was before I saw it... seems to be some peppermint toffee?
> 
> The only tin I get of around the same size in this country is that of fake-viagra (it is said to have the OPPOSITE effect of what you think it should have... do not take!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama-viagra.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama-viagra2.jpg
> 
> Why does it have the face of a previous president on the tin? Damned if I know.
Click to expand...

WITH a slienced pistol in his hand??! Yikes. The media over here would go nutso over that photo!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Then there would be implications he's been MI5 all along - a British spy... Running the US.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> Repair kit and Coyote family pic


A repair kit?! That is a sneaky little addition to the party there Skaard!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

Winnie said:


> Q,
> 
> Don't worry about "intruding" Q. It's virtually impossible. It's always a delight to see anything you have made.
> 
> If any on the forum are unfamiliar with Q's work check him out. What he can do with a natural is awe inspiring.


THANKS FOR YOUR FEEDBACK!!! :bowdown: :wave:


----------



## Void

Skarrd, my friend, you are on a roll. That is cool, and for a second build with only two weeks to work with.nice work, man


----------



## Void

ok, my friends,
With your encouragement, I have decided to jump into this competition.
I'm not sure if it is a competition, or just an excuse to make our brethren show us their projects. But either way, I am game.
Here is my offering. It needs no explanation, as it is itself an illustration of humble simplicity


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay Void that is a frame that'll make Winnie giggle with joy. As far as I can tell by following his posts he likes his frames just like that. Make a second one with a 3" long removable or pivoting handle joining your fork in the offset position then he'll call this contest over and done.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Well done Void!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Milestone one reached...

... got the lid to stay closed 










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay Void that is a frame that'll make Winnie giggle with joy. As far as I can tell by following his posts he likes his frames just like that. Make a second one with a 3" long removable or pivoting handle joining your fork in the offset position then he'll call this contest over and done.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 Funny thing is, I nearly did just that. I was concerned about having so little to grip. I put my "indoor bands" on it and it's really no problem.
Thanks for the tip. But I'm in a bit over my head with you more experienced builders. I'm just happy to be part of this.


----------



## Void

StringSlap said:


> Well done Void!


Thanks a bunch, StringSlap.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

cpu_melt_down said:


> Milestone one reached...
> 
> ... got the lid to stay closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Open Sesame???!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I know it's a tease; but, it's not ready yet.

I been hacking, chopping, cutting, drilling, and rasping all week just to get it to fit into the tin.

Now, I got to get to get busy putting the final touches on it and get her banded up.

I wanted to make Winnie proud; so, I set a few personal goals in addition to the stated rules.

Namely, I am trying to craft a sling that has no problem shooting .44 cal lead balls.

Plus, I wanted to one up my entry in the last Altoids contest.

So, the sling behind door number one is called "go big or go home".

Stay tuned for the big reveal!


----------



## skarrd

StringSlap said:


> Nice one, skarrd!


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> Skarrd, That's a neat little design - with lots of room left over for ammo. Really nice. Those two tins can keep you shooting for a long time.


Thanks Winnie,i have always like the smaller frames and these are Amazing


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repair kit and Coyote family pic
> 
> 
> 
> A repair kit?! That is a sneaky little addition to the party there Skaard!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know,heeheeheehee


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> Skarrd, my friend, you are on a roll. That is cool, and for a second build with only two weeks to work with.nice work, man


Thank you,i kinda like the littlest shooters


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> ok, my friends,
> With your encouragement, I have decided to jump into this competition.
> I'm not sure if it is a competition, or just an excuse to make our brethren show us their projects. But either way, I am game.
> Here is my offering. It needs no explanation, as it is itself an illustration of humble simplicity


Diggin it!!!! good work!


----------



## Void

skarrd said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, my friends,
> With your encouragement, I have decided to jump into this competition.
> I'm not sure if it is a competition, or just an excuse to make our brethren show us their projects. But either way, I am game.
> Here is my offering. It needs no explanation, as it is itself an illustration of humble simplicity
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin it!!!! good work!
Click to expand...

 Thanks man, yours are top notch


----------



## Winnie

Void wrote: "ok, my friends,
With your encouragement, I have decided to jump into this competition.
I'm not sure if it is a competition, or just an excuse to make our brethren show us their projects. But either way, I am game.
Here is my offering. It needs no explanation, as it is itself an illustration of humble simplicity"

Void, Like MO said that one is right up my line. I'm glad you decided to jump in.


----------



## Winnie

MO, 
It looks like I've become predictable.

I've decided to mix it up this year and build a slingshot for the contest. Since Tag and I are the judges it won't officially be in the running but, if I'm not doing something a bit "out of the box" I wouldn't feel right. The design is in my brain - let's see if I can actualize it.


----------



## 31610

Ok I am started into this . Got things moving along this evening hope to finish couple days


----------



## Void

Port boy said:


> Ok I am started into this . Got things moving along this evening hope to finish couple days


 You can do it Port Boy


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, awesome mini coyote and handy sling-aid kit! I'm dig'n your coyote series bro!


----------



## Covert5

Void, nice clean and simple build!


----------



## Void

Winnie said:


> Void wrote: "ok, my friends,
> With your encouragement, I have decided to jump into this competition.
> I'm not sure if it is a competition, or just an excuse to make our brethren show us their projects. But either way, I am game.
> Here is my offering. It needs no explanation, as it is itself an illustration of humble simplicity"
> Void, Like MO said that one is right up my line. I'm glad you decided to jump in.


 Thanks Winnie, I am glad to be here. Thanks for having this party.


----------



## Void

Covert5 said:


> Void, nice clean and simple build!


Thanks C5


----------



## greenwart

Ugh I was thinking about an altoids shooter just before you started the competition. I have about 6 different designs running around in my head. Not enough time. Guess I will have to go with the simplest design.








Not finished just yet there is still time.

This is what it started from. You can get an Altoids shooter out of almost any piece of wood.








The one on the right. I got 2 little blanks out of it.


----------



## flipgun

I laughed like a loon because that is in line with one of mine! :bonk:

K.I.S.S .


----------



## KawKan

Here's my first version of Charles' Boo Shooter that will fit in an Altoids tin.









And it shoots fine! The fork gap is an inch. I like low forks, so this profile is similar to Boo gappers I've made before. But when you leave the handle a little longer, you can also cut the throat deeper for taller forks.









Hey, this is also the first time added a finish to one of these. In this case, it's two wipe-on coats of boiled linseed oil.

It's great fun to watch this thread growing!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Good frame KK!! Another Spoon bites the dust!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

Nice one KawKan. Looks like you could reattach the spoon tip to the handle and have another small fork. Forks from spoons?


----------



## Tag

Looking awesome just as I suspected


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Open Sesame









Introducing the GBOGH









An oak natty, I found down on the power lines from the trimming they did last fall.





















It's everything an Altoid shooter shouldn't be: a side-shooting, ganster grip, flat top, stick shooter.















Yep, those are 1/2" steelies and 50 cal lead balls keeping this baby company in the tin.















Sporting a 1-3/4" to 3/4" tapered black Simpleshot .5 band, tan theraband pouch tube, and one of my microfiber pouches.















It's best just to go ahead and shoot this baby and not think about it too much.



























I was hitting soup cans no problem, but no quite enough power to punch through.

I did try it with some GZK black .1mm bands to start; but, I didn't have the strength to pull them back and stay stable.

Hope everyone likes it and good luck to all the entries.

Thanks to Winnie and Tag for putting on this contest.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome build kawkan! Perfect shape and size!


----------



## Covert5

Cpu meltdown! That thing is awesome bro! I would shoot that in a heartbeat! I love stick shooters! Excellent build and shape! I bet it would toss 3/8 steelys real well!


----------



## mattwalt

CPU Meltdown - thats a nice shape...


----------



## Void

CPU Meltdown, I didn't see that coming. You should definitely get points for style. And 50 cal too!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Covert5 said:


> Cpu meltdown! That thing is awesome bro! I would shoot that in a heartbeat! I love stick shooters! Excellent build and shape! I bet it would toss 3/8 steelys real well!


Thanks Covert5!

I haven't have a chance to try other ammo yet; but, I think you're right about the 3/8" steel.

I also got some .32 cal lead and 1/2" marbles on hand to try out.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

mattwalt said:


> CPU Meltdown - thats a nice shape...


Thx mattwalt!

I really had no vision for the build except for the outline of the Altoids tin I traced onto the big oak fork.

As I looked at it, I thought I'd drill some holes kinda like a pinky grip of sorts.

I also knew I'd have to chop the <beep> out of it to get it even close to fitting in the tin.

Much to my chagrin and as always seems the case, the nattie dictated to me what it would become.

The flat top and stick shooting just happened to be my latest craze from reading the forums back to front.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Void said:


> CPU Meltdown, I didn't see that coming. You should definitely get points for style. And 50 cal too!


Thanks Void!

Yea, that's why I first posted with the lid shut; I didn't want anyone to see it coming :shhh:

I don't know why, but a thought came into my head that it needed to sling .44 cal lead; so, I just went for it.


----------



## StringSlap

That's awesome cpu!


----------



## ForkLess

Seems like a tiny tiny turtle should be in this, I have a few that fit just fine. but then I would have to make another, I just have to many.


----------



## NSFC

That was worth the wait. Very cool and inspiring. It look menacing and it comes in a black tin like the bad guys on TV and books. You get bonus points for that. And the bands match! To quote the cool-aid man (ohh-yeah)!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

CPU. I had to look at your photo a few times. I am still impressed. After a few more minutes the word 'Cyclops' popped in my head. That big gnarly one in Jason and the Argonauts that bites the heads off of some of Jason's Crew. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd, awesome mini coyote and handy sling-aid kit! I'm dig'n your coyote series bro!


thanks my friend,the repair kit actually came about as a result of needing a way to carry one of your frameless rigs,sweaty hot here in S.TX] drops right in the pocket


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> MO,
> It looks like I've become predictable.
> 
> I've decided to mix it up this year and build a slingshot for the contest. Since Tag and I are the judges it won't officially be in the running but, if I'm not doing something a bit "out of the box" I wouldn't feel right. The design is in my brain - let's see if I can actualize it.


lookin forward to it


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> InCan.jpg
> 
> Here's my first version of Charles' Boo Shooter that will fit in an Altoids tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InHand.jpg
> 
> And it shoots fine! The fork gap is an inch. I like low forks, so this profile is similar to Boo gappers I've made before. But when you leave the handle a little longer, you can also cut the throat deeper for taller forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InCan.jpg
> 
> Hey, this is also the first time added a finish to one of these. In this case, it's two wipe-on coats of boiled linseed oil.
> 
> It's great fun to watch this thread growing!


I love the Spoon/Boo shooters,Dang now I will have to make another one,LOL


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> Open Sesame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173123.jpg
> 
> Introducing the GBOGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173131.jpg
> 
> An oak natty, I found down on the power lines from the trimming they did last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173156.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173201.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173208.jpg
> 
> It's everything an Altoid shooter shouldn't be: a side-shooting, ganster grip, flat top, stick shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173217.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173224.jpg
> 
> Yep, those are 1/2" steelies and 50 cal lead balls keeping this baby company in the tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173255.jpg
> 
> Sporting a 1-3/4" to 3/4" tapered black Simpleshot .5 band, tan theraband pouch tube, and one of my microfiber pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173231.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173241.jpg
> 
> It's best just to go ahead and shoot this baby and not think about it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173250.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173248.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173238.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173228.jpg
> 
> I was hitting soup cans no problem, but no quite enough power to punch through.
> 
> I did try it with some GZK black .1mm bands to start; but, I didn't have the strength to pull them back and stay stable.
> 
> Hope everyone likes it and good luck to all the entries.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie and Tag for putting on this contest.


Wow!!! Very Nice!


----------



## Brewman

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright Skaard, it's me and you bud. I present my Lil' MoFo-16!
> I bent this out of a piece of a trampoline. It is part of the topside wire hoop that helps keep the safety net in place. I think I got 10 or so 3ft long sections out if it. It is a nice and dense 'springy' steel. Hard as heck to bend cold. I expect to be able to channel my inner PebbleShooter and step up my bending game a little.
> This Altoids Shooter does have a limitation. Due to the fork tips this will remain a 1745 tube shooter forever unless I tie some tabs onto it. Maybe I can get a participation award for the world's smallest fork? The bead is for you Skaard, just so you can feel my heat! Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

feelin the heat


----------



## Brewman

I used to make Mini Slingshots as a kid, but never like these. Much smaller, but not as powerful.


----------



## raventree78

Here is my entry, an Altoids tin parapult  I am running looped 1632's and there is plenty of ammo in there too!


----------



## mike160304

Winnie said:


> Mattwalt,
> 
> I just measured my tin:
> 94mm x 70mm
> 
> If it comes down to it you can draw out an outline and lay your slingshot on it.
> 
> Cake without frosting? Wow, that's hard living.


My Altoids tins measure 91 mm x 55.7 mm inside the top rim of the bottom half, 92.8 mm x 57.7 mm inside the bottom of the tin where a slingshot lies, and 96.7 mm x 61.5 mm overall outside with the lid closed.

So for the slingshot, the usually mentioned 90 mm x 55 mm is probably a good guide.


----------



## Covert5

Raventrees78, awesome parapult man!! Nice and compact, light, looped tubes, and a whole lot of ammo! What else can you ask for?!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

StringSlap said:


> That's awesome cpu!


Thx StringSlap!

I really dig your little glitter natty.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

NSFC said:


> That was worth the wait. Very cool and inspiring. It look menacing and it comes in a black tin like the bad guys on TV and books. You get bonus points for that. And the bands match! To quote the cool-aid man (ohh-yeah)!


Thanks NSFC!

It's quite the compliment coming from you; I really dig your eccentric slings.

The licorice Altoids are my favorite, but hard to find.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

MOJAVE MO said:


> CPU. I had to look at your photo a few times. I am still impressed. After a few more minutes the word 'Cyclops' popped in my head. That big gnarly one in Jason and the Argonauts that bites the heads off of some of Jason's Crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mojave Mo!

Haha, I like the cyclops idea; this baby sure packs a bite with its one eyed band set.

It also reminds me of a pork chop bone


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Brewman said:


> I used to make Mini Slingshots as a kid, but never like these. Much smaller, but not as powerful.


Pics ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

skarrd said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open Sesame
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Very Nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks skarrd!

I really like both your entries.

I've been collecting empty bottles for an hdpe build; but not enough time in the days lately.


----------



## ForkLess

cpu_melt_down said:


> Open Sesame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173123.jpg
> 
> Introducing the GBOGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173131.jpg
> 
> An oak natty, I found down on the power lines from the trimming they did last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173156.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173201.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173208.jpg
> 
> It's everything an Altoid shooter shouldn't be: a side-shooting, ganster grip, flat top, stick shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173217.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173224.jpg
> 
> Yep, those are 1/2" steelies and 50 cal lead balls keeping this baby company in the tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173300.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173255.jpg
> 
> Sporting a 1-3/4" to 3/4" tapered black Simpleshot .5 band, tan theraband pouch tube, and one of my microfiber pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173231.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173241.jpg
> 
> It's best just to go ahead and shoot this baby and not think about it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173250.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173248.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173238.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200523_173228.jpg
> 
> I was hitting soup cans no problem, but no quite enough power to punch through.
> 
> I did try it with some GZK black .1mm bands to start; but, I didn't have the strength to pull them back and stay stable.
> 
> Hope everyone likes it and good luck to all the entries.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie and Tag for putting on this contest.


Really like this one!


----------



## Brewman

Tha handle feels so good I just can't bring myself to do it. I'll have to use one of my other forks.


----------



## flipgun

Brewman said:


> Tha handle feels so good I just can't bring myself to do it. I'll have to use one of my other forks.


I hear ya! The one I have made is JUST too long to fit and I have been dragging my feet on trimming it


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - I have the same issue... Have this sweet little natty - shoots so well as it is. On the fence about trimming her down...


----------



## Winnie

CPU, that's a really sweet shooter. Easy to pack and enough rubber to handle a teal load.
Nice job!

Open Sesame

20200523_173123.jpg

Introducing the GBOGH

20200523_173131.jpg

An oak natty, I found down on the power lines from the trimming they did last fall.

20200523_173156.jpg 20200523_173201.jpg 20200523_173208.jpg

It's everything an Altoid shooter shouldn't be: a side-shooting, ganster grip, flat top, stick shooter.

20200523_173217.jpg 20200523_173224.jpg

Yep, those are 1/2" steelies and 50 cal lead balls keeping this baby company in the tin.

20200523_173300.jpg 20200523_173255.jpg

Sporting a 1-3/4" to 3/4" tapered black Simpleshot .5 band, tan theraband pouch tube, and one of my microfiber pouches.

20200523_173231.jpg 20200523_173241.jpg

It's best just to go ahead and shoot this baby and not think about it too much.

20200523_173250.jpg 20200523_173248.jpg 20200523_173238.jpg 20200523_173228.jpg

I was hitting soup cans no problem, but no quite enough power to punch through.

I did try it with some GZK black .1mm bands to start; but, I didn't have the strength to pull them back and stay stable.
Hope everyone likes it and good luck to all the entries.

Thanks to Winnie and Tag for putting on this contest.
[/quote]


----------



## Winnie

Here we go. I decided to throw one in the ring. (though, since Tag and I are judging, I can't win) I don't do normal very well so, once again I thought I'd think outside the box a bit. 
Hope you like it.


----------



## Covert5

Winnie! That is an awesome build! Very creative with the disassembly and as well as the placement of the magnetic ammo holder! Thinking outside the box, but inside! That is so cool!


----------



## Winnie

I forgot to say that the handle is micarta and the fork is walrus tusk. I’ve had this chunk of walrus ivory since 1974. It was given to me by my father-in-law who got it in the early’60’s. The 4 balls below the fork are held in with magnets and easily roll out to shoot.


----------



## Winnie

Thanks Covert. It’s been quite a while since I designed a slingshot. It was fun to play around again.


----------



## mike160304

Winnie said:


> Here we go. I decided to throw one in the ring. (though, since Tag and I are judging, I can't win) I don't do normal very well so, once again I thought I'd think outside the box a bit.
> Hope you like it.


Unexpected and yet expected, from you . . . always something different. Brilliant.

And the Walrus tusk is a nice story too - I once has a bit of Elephant ivory from the 1950s, and it finished up as scales on an 1868 Webley British Bulldog 5-shot revolver.


----------



## Void

Nice one Winnie. I don't think I have seen a walrus tusk slingshot before.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool Winnie, Amazon build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewman

Just getting started although I feel wider forks would be better. I first saw this idea in a video by Nico, when I saw it here I decided to repurpose and downsize this old fork.


----------



## KawKan

Winnie, that's a great looking shooter. The combination of materials really works. And that ivory is captivating. I look at it - even in a picture - for quite a while!


----------



## Covert5

Brewman, that's a beautiful micro natty!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool Winnie, Amazon build.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea Winnie. That is just plain cool with a side order of double cool.! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty Brewman! Extra points for the Altoids dust in the tin. Authentic!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Brewman, that’s a fine looking little shooter - and a gorgeous piece of wood. How does it feel to shoot?


----------



## StringSlap

Winnie, great design and very well done!


----------



## StringSlap

Great little natty, Brewman!


----------



## Void

Brewman said:


> Just getting started although I feel wider forks would be better. I first saw this idea in a video by Nico, when I saw it here I decided to repurpose and downsize this old fork.


 That is a nice looking fork.


----------



## Winnie

raventree, I really like your parapult. Very cool. You're more brave than me though. As a dentist I get a bit twitchy shooting frameless (I tried and whacked myself pretty good - enough to decide to better stay away from anything ":exotic").

I've always admired those that could. Good job!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay kids. Grab your spectacles and prepare to be baffled and amused! This Hyper-Mini started out as a Full-Sized Chalice but I went too hard on the Grit, so now it is almost an Altoids Shooter!!
Almost??? Yup, after lining the tin with a supple bed of glove leather I cannot get the lid closed on the $#?! thing!? 
I believe if I tied on some skinny tubes I could squeeze it in, but then you wouldn't be as baffled. Consider this entry an Intermission to this excellent thread and challenge.!! Thanks for gawking, Mo.





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay kids. Grab your spectacles and prepare to be baffled and amused! This Hyper-Mini started out as a Full-Sized Chalice but I went too hard on the Grit, so now it is almost an Altoids Shooter!!
> Almost??? Yup, after lining the tin with a supple bed of glove leather I cannot get the lid closed on the $#?! thing!?
> I believe if I tied on some skinny tubes I could squeeze it in, but then you wouldn't be as baffled. Consider this entry an Intermission to this excellent thread and challenge.!! Thanks for gawking, Mo.


Man, that is just SWEET!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

You did an AWESOME finish on that mini shooter. The design is a known one, with a superb rendition by you, sir!!

CONGRATULATIONS on that work!!!

Q


----------



## mattwalt

MO!!! Never knew you had that in you... Thats a sweet little frame.


----------



## 31610

Mo that’s a sweet little frame well done


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay kids. Grab your spectacles and prepare to be baffled and amused! This Hyper-Mini started out as a Full-Sized Chalice but I went too hard on the Grit, so now it is almost an Altoids Shooter!!
> Almost??? Yup, after lining the tin with a supple bed of glove leather I cannot get the lid closed on the $#?! thing!?
> I believe if I tied on some skinny tubes I could squeeze it in, but then you wouldn't be as baffled. Consider this entry an Intermission to this excellent thread and challenge.!! Thanks for gawking, Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that is just SWEET!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> You did an AWESOME finish on that mini shooter. The design is a known one, with a superb rendition by you, sir!!
> CONGRATULATIONS on that work!!!
> Q
Click to expand...

Whoa Q thanks!! I'm trying to imagine how'd it look if I had made it to 1200 grit!?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> MO!!! Never knew you had that in you... Thats a sweet little frame.


Haha thanks Matt! I really want to be a legit sling carver! One frame at a time!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Mo that's a sweet little frame well done


Thanks PB! I just about ripped my thumb off in a dry fire. I'm gonna bring it down a few notches. Maybe I can then get it into the tin!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

To be honest it lacks some of the Mo-ness - but there is still enough - but its a fantastic classic style frame - nicely done.


----------



## Tag

WOW Mo nice Natty


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tag said:


> WOW Mo nice Natty


Thanks Tag. I just used a basic Shrink Ray from Harbor Freight Tools.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Brotha Mo, that frame is Mo-dacious! Amazing work brotha! That's a Chalice I wouldn't mind get'n drunk from!


----------



## NSFC

The balls on that thing. There almost bigger than it is. and it looks cozy in its little tin.


----------



## StringSlap

Sweet little chalice, Mo! Mine started in that direction and I went a bit freestyle. Well done!


----------



## KawKan

Mo that is a sweet little Chalice!

I bet the lid will close if you remove the bands and lose the glove leather. Just put the bands back in.

That's allowable. Like having a two piece shooter. Assembly is allowed!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice MO, I just showed my wife and even she oooed and ahhhed over it, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice MO, I just showed my wife and even she oooed and ahhhed over it, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I'm still thinking it might make a nice fashion statement of a bracelet. I didn't mention it in my post but it is a 50% of a Full Chalice. If I could've figured out a 65% Chalice on my printer I may have gone that way. I dare not freehand a Chalice at this point in my makery career!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

KawKan said:


> Mo that is a sweet little Chalice!
> I bet the lid will close if you remove the bands and lose the glove leather. Just put the bands back in.
> That's allowable. Like having a two piece shooter. Assembly is allowed!


Aha! That some Mad Scientist thinking right there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> To be honest it lacks some of the Mo-ness - but there is still enough - but its a fantastic classic style frame - nicely done.


You could not imagine the restraint. Especially after seeing the Slingfeast by NSFC. It did feel like it could use a little stitched leather gripper but I chickened out.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Chalice - wood = Plinker. Plinker - wood = Shot glass?. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> Chalice - wood = Plinker. Plinker - wood = Shot glass?.


At 25% it would've made a heckofa noseplug! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> Here we go. I decided to throw one in the ring. (though, since Tag and I are judging, I can't win) I don't do normal very well so, once again I thought I'd think outside the box a bit.
> Hope you like it.


very Cool Winnie,5 stars!!!


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay kids. Grab your spectacles and prepare to be baffled and amused! This Hyper-Mini started out as a Full-Sized Chalice but I went too hard on the Grit, so now it is almost an Altoids Shooter!!
> Almost??? Yup, after lining the tin with a supple bed of glove leather I cannot get the lid closed on the $#?! thing!?
> I believe if I tied on some skinny tubes I could squeeze it in, but then you wouldn't be as baffled. Consider this entry an Intermission to this excellent thread and challenge.!! Thanks for gawking, Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


another Beauty Mo!


----------



## skarrd

Brewman said:


> Just getting started although I feel wider forks would be better. I first saw this idea in a video by Nico, when I saw it here I decided to repurpose and downsize this old fork.


Cool lookin Natty!!!


----------



## raventree78

Winnie said:


> raventree, I really like your parapult. Very cool. You're more brave than me though. As a dentist I get a bit twitchy shooting frameless (I tried and whacked myself pretty good - enough to decide to better stay away from anything ":exotic").
> 
> I've always admired those that could. Good job!


Thanks, the parapult shoots more like a PFS or stickshot than frameless honestly. In my hands frameless is actually a tad bit easier but with a little practice the parapult is pretty simple to shoot 

Mo that mini-chalice is sweet.

Gosh there are so many awesome setups in this post, I am glad that I am not a judge lol


----------



## Winnie

MO,
That's a fine little chalice. All of us who have made slingshots know how hard perfect symmetry is to achieve. Wow, really nice. 
Now, all you have to do is close the lid


----------



## Brewman

Winnie said:


> Brewman, that's a fine looking little shooter - and a gorgeous piece of wood. How does it feel to shoot?


Not bad, I have the some 10 year old bands on it though that gave up and finally broke, thin rubber anyway. I might throw some Gum Rubber on there cut thin and see what it does with BB's.


----------



## Brewman

skarrd said:


> Brewman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting started although I feel wider forks would be better. I first saw this idea in a video by Nico, when I saw it here I decided to repurpose and downsize this old fork.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool lookin Natty!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Brewman

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay kids. Grab your spectacles and prepare to be baffled and amused! This Hyper-Mini started out as a Full-Sized Chalice but I went too hard on the Grit, so now it is almost an Altoids Shooter!!
> Almost??? Yup, after lining the tin with a supple bed of glove leather I cannot get the lid closed on the $#?! thing!?
> I believe if I tied on some skinny tubes I could squeeze it in, but then you wouldn't be as baffled. Consider this entry an Intermission to this excellent thread and challenge.!! Thanks for gawking, Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Awesome little shooter.


----------



## Brewman

Covert5 said:


> Brewman, that's a beautiful micro natty!


Thanks, time permitted I might throw in a real entry though.


----------



## Winnie

I'm seeing some really cool shooters so far.

Let me try to encourage you all to be as creative as possible. I mentioned a while back that I'm really into the creative and unique. You're talking to a guy that has made slingshots with integral ball storage in the handle made entirely out of boiled leather. I've made ammo holders and dispensers out of cow hoof and leather that were integral to a holster to carry on a belt. I've made a number of slingshots of various materials and sizes (a number of which fit nicely into an Altoids tin) that also had built-in storage for balls in the handle or in grooves with integrated magnets for dispensing balls. I've spent hours in the past combing through cemetery shrub and tree clippings looking not just for forks but forks with unusual bark so that I could incorporate portions of the bark to create uniquely esthetic slingshots. I've made slingshots small enough to fit unobtrusively on my key ring yet more powerful than any BB gun on the market. How about an off-angle "natural" made from micarta or a slingshot made from string and beads that, when activated by a lever, tightened up to shoot. I've made slingshots that can be disassembled and reassembled, slingshots that unfold, that swivel and lock into place. 
I don't think anyone on the forum has ever seen a slingshot I've made that didn't have a groove in the bottom of the handle for capturing a ball already placed in the pouch so that the pre-loaded slingshot is instantly ready to shoot.

I really like thinking "outside the box".

I'm really liking CPU's "cyclops" because it surprises me when the tin is opened.

Let the creative juices flow.


----------



## KawKan

Sometimes I wonder why I keep little forks like this. I guess it's just in case an Altoids build comes around!

Well, this one is definitely "inside the box." And the lid closes, barely, with the tubes on.









Here's my first Natural Fork that will fit in an Altoids tin. It's a oak.









One of the forks is twisted out of alignment. I was able to take some material off the front of one and some off the back of the other so the alignment is close enough that it doesn't affect shooting.









The fork gap is ¾-inch. With my finger and thumb touching the band wraps my second finger gets a good purchase around the waist. The finish is two wipe-on coats of boiled linseed oil.


----------



## Winnie

KawKan, 
That's a beautiful piece of wood and I really like the additional bit of draw you get with forks that are forward even a little. A lot of slingshot in a little package.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay KK you just taught me how to un-twist a twist. Up until now I'd take off a load of wood off each fork to force them into symmetry!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Well, some pretty stiff competition so far. Since Mo wishes me to play fair, I have added a twist to mine...to bring my winning score in a little closer. With the exception of Flipgun, everyone is being way to polite around here.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

bigdh2000 said:


> Well, some pretty stiff competition so far. Since Mo wishes me to play fair, I have added a twist to mine...to bring my winning score in a little closer. With the exception of Flipgun, everyone is being way to polite around here.


I for one have found it difficult to be snotty around Winnie. I think it is an affliction from my childhood.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Every bit of sable space has been used well. I wouldnt expect anything less from a sling God.

P.S. Thanks for answering my prayers. Amen, Hallulia


----------



## Covert5

Kawkan wow that is a gorgeous micro natty! Awesome work!


----------



## skarrd

i'm waiting to se bigdh2000"s entry,but ALL these slings are Amazing.thanks Winnie for putting us all togethor


----------



## Winnie

Mini Silk Micarta Altoids Starship

I was inspired this morning by KawKan's Altoids Natural and had fun building it today.


----------



## Winnie

I haven't made anything for awhile except for a few small 1/8 inch micarta chalices that I shoot 
regularly but are pretty simple. I wasn't planning on making anything for the contest but quarantine has given me all kinds of time for messing around.

This is what happens when you have to much time.

It turns out this is pretty fun to shoot. I've been shooting pre-tied Chinese bands for the last few months now and this fork puts the hold point at my chin. I shot full butterfly for nearly a decade and this really is a nice change up.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Winnie said:


> I haven't made anything for awhile except for a few small 1/8 inch micarta chalices that I shoot
> regularly but are pretty simple. I wasn't planning on making anything for the contest but quarantine has given me all kinds of time for messing around.
> 
> This is what happens when you have to much time.
> 
> It turns out this is pretty fun to shoot. I've been shooting pre-tied Chinese bands for the last few months now and this fork puts the hold point at my chin. I shot full butterfly for nearly a decade and this really is a nice change up.


An Altoids STARSHIP????! Yowza Winnie. If you keep raising the bar we are going to all have to start over from the beginning!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Dang, Winnie is pushing the bar higher. He might get used to this time off, retire and turn all his dental equipment into folding slingshots. Good thing the competition only has a few more days left...

My entry will be arriving around the corner on two wheels with the crazy number of hours they got me putting in at work.


----------



## Quercusuber

Winnie said:


> Mini Silk Micarta Altoids Starship
> 
> I was inspired this morning by KawKan's Altoids Natural and had fun building it today.


Well, that's a first!!! An altoids Starship!!!! Kudos for ingenuity, sir!!

...it's like having the USS Enterprise in your pocket 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

bigdh2000 said:


> Dang, Winnie is pushing the bar higher. He might get used to this time off, retire and turn all his dental equipment into folding slingshots. Good thing the competition only has a few more days left...
> 
> My entry will be arriving around the corner on two wheels with the crazy number of hours they got me putting in at work.


Please sir, let me say my last prayers before you SQUASH US ALL with your finest CRAFTSMANSHIP!!!  

..seriously, really stoked to see what you're going to bring!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag

KawKan is one talented gentleman


----------



## KawKan

Oh the Altoids Starship is a marvel.

It takes the 1/2-inch of fork extension on my natty to another dimension!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

My very simple but cute entry......Solid bamboo Gapper(?) / PFS(?)?, banded with 1/2" straight cut TBG, made from the head of a Loofah sponge back scrubber.

I plan to glue a couple of small rare earth magnets to the inside of the lid to keep the ammo ( .177 BB's and 1/4" ) up in the lid side of the tin......eventually......3 coats of Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil for finish, micro fiber pouch


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Wow Winnie that is an awesome mini starship! You have awesome ideas and style. You would be "Q" to James bond!


----------



## Covert5

Sling n shot, man that thing is gorgeous! This contest is coming up with some insane micro shooters!


----------



## StringSlap

That's a beauty KawKan!

Super creative Winnie!

Sweet one Darrell!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sling-N-Shot that little thing looks hefty! Like a mean little Bulldog!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess

Well did not have a Altoids tin handy, but wanted to have a little fun with my Tiny tiny Turtle. Here she is packed up in a Ice chips Tin with 7 nuts  I just posted this for fun and to get a idea for Altoids slingshot in future. I like Winnies Style slingshots the most, with internal mags and pouch holders.

To all that are in the contest, Great slingshots guys!


----------



## Ibojoe

Gosh this is some stiff competition! Dang I like those little guys. 
Don't know about posting mine. Great job guys!!


----------



## Tag

Wow sling n shot talk about raising the bar


----------



## Winnie

SLING-N-SHOT that is one nice little bamboo shooter. You got a lot of slingshot in that Altoids tin. Great shape and finish.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

ForkLess said:


> Well did not have a Altoids tin handy, but wanted to have a little fun with my Tiny tiny Turtle. Here she is packed up in a Ice chips Tin with 7 nuts  I just posted this for fun and to get a idea for Altoids slingshot in future. I like Winnies Style slingshots the most, with internal mags and pouch holders.
> 
> To all that are in the contest, Great slingshots guys!


Ice-Sling in an Ice-Box. Good move my man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Wow what a creative and talented bunch of people on this forum


----------



## 31610

Ok guys I have 1/2 hour work left and I can post in this so happy ???? I pulled it off


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Ok guys I have 1/2 hour work left and I can post in this so happy  I pulled it off


Uhoh. Please, please, please don't tell me you were able to get a matching lanyard bead in that tin!!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> My very simple but cute entry......Solid bamboo Gapper(?) / PFS(?)?, banded with 1/2" straight cut TBG, made from the head of a Loofah sponge back scrubber.
> 
> I plan to glue a couple of small rare earth magnets to the inside of the lid to keep the ammo ( .177 BB's and 1/4" ) up in the lid side of the tin......eventually......3 coats of Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil for finish, micro fiber pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B E A U T I F U L !!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## KawKan

That little bamboo shooter looks like it was sanded with 1,000,000 grit!

Lovely lines, and shines like a diamond!


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys I have 1/2 hour work left and I can post in this so happy  I pulled it off
> 
> 
> 
> Uhoh. Please, please, please don't tell me you were able to get a matching lanyard bead in that tin!!?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 o u bet your bottom dollar I did fella . Just had to down size it a tad


----------



## NSFC

If I knew in advance that there were going to be so many entrys I would have bought stock in altoids.


----------



## Winnie

ForkLess,
Where is it?


----------



## Winnie

Ha! There it is.
Very cool. 
How do you do that so flawlessly. If I did it it would be scratched and dinged. I bet it shoots great. Good job.


----------



## Winnie

Prize:

I'm in the process of making a micarta/kangaroo ball pouch with a lanyard for 5/16 with a magnetic dispenser as a prize. They're pretty simple but actually are pretty handy for hunting. They are quiet and give a back up shot ready at hand.


----------



## Void

That baby starship is a nice twist,Winnie


----------



## Void

Sling-n-shot, your fork has a really nice shape, but look at the shiny finish. Nicely done


----------



## Void

Forkless, anything clear is cool in my book. But the ice chip tin is a nice touch


----------



## Void

Wow,KawKan, I must have missed that little fork of yours, when you posted it. But I'm glad I caught that. Nice work on it. If you hadn't mentioned it, I would never have guessed that it started out twisted. Looks like a great fork, now.


----------



## bigdh2000

Nice work all. Really liking that everyone is pushing themselves. That is what these competitions are for promoting.


----------



## bigdh2000

My entry.

The video tells you more, but I felt it was only fair to challenge myself. Making something this size with XXL hands is no easy task. The polishing wheel threw it around the shop a few times...and I had to play hide-and-seek with it on every such occasion.


----------



## mattwalt

Dan - upping the playing field...

Thats a stunning micro PFS


----------



## bigdh2000

mattwalt said:


> Dan - upping the playing field...
> 
> Thats a stunning micro PFS


Thanks.


----------



## flipgun

Very clever Dan!


----------



## 31610

Alright I made one same thing I done last time just cooler material ???? fits perfectly with no lanyard but I made a bead and I know Mo mister loves beads . I had to pull the core out of paracord but it closes so I am happy . For what it’s worth here it is


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - PB - wow! Thats beautiful man. Hope you don't add this somewhere else....

This contest is definitely bringing out the big guns.


----------



## KawKan

Lot of sweetness packed into PortBoy's Altoids tin!

I love it!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ah Mr. Hood that is just simply fantastic! You may want to put a Hobbit on your retainer because you could fling at least 100 more of those into the world. We ALL love keychain frames that can actually shoot!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> LOL - PB - wow! Thats beautiful man. Hope you don't add this somewhere else....
> 
> This contest is definitely bringing out the big guns.


thanks Matt nope this is it's first show just finished it off today .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

PB! This frame is so awesome it actually hurts my head, which I believe was your goal all along!
How you guys achieve such a seamless blend in your cored frames is something to strive for in my own makery. Dig it! Yes, the bead too. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

KawKan said:


> Lot of sweetness packed into PortBoy's Altoids tin!
> I love it!


 thanks Ray I love the Thumper look !


----------



## KawKan

Oh my, that's a really nice micro nested inside all of Dan Hoods tins! And Mr. Bear Paws for Hands himself can shoot it!

That's a great one!


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> PB! This frame is so awesome it actually hurts my head, which I believe was your goal all along!
> How you guys achieve such a seamless blend in your cored frames is something to strive for in my own makery. Dig it! Yes, the bead too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 Thanks Mo ! I new ya love the little bead hehe


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang PB! Dang!! That’s gorgeous. Best Turtle I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Void

bigdh2000 said:


> My entry.
> 
> The video tells you more, but I felt it was only fair to challenge myself. Making something this size with XXL hands is no easy task. The polishing wheel threw it around the shop a few times...and I had to play hide-and-seek with it on every such occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185105.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185119.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185047.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185015.jpg


I was wondering if someone was going to try to use the baby tin. And you did it very well, sir.


----------



## Void

PortBoy, that looks great. Really loving it, right down to the colors and the matching bead


----------



## NSFC

Am I the only one who noticed that his bands match his decored paracord? Every one likes that dirty highlighter color. Remember when you go over pencil with a yellow high lighter?


----------



## Tag

Port boy, you are definitely one talented individual.


----------



## Tag

Man you all are amazing craftsman Just when I think no one can raise the bar any higher, “Bam” This round of Altoids comp is right up there with the best ever


----------



## Quercusuber

bigdh2000 said:


> My entry.
> 
> The video tells you more, but I felt it was only fair to challenge myself. Making something this size with XXL hands is no easy task. The polishing wheel threw it around the shop a few times...and I had to play hide-and-seek with it on every such occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185105.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185119.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185047.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185015.jpg


FANTASTIC craftsmanship!!!!

I have the honour of owning one of your creations. I would say you're a maker of medium to big frames, primarily.

To make this little JEWEL, you had to excel yourself in the other direction: shrinking abilities!!! 

GREAT (small) craftsmanship, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## StringSlap

Dan and Jason..... WOW! Amazing builds!


----------



## Winnie

Dan and Port Boy you guys have raised the bar!

Dan, that is so cool. I'm really into little things that can do the work of big (no, not for that reason). Great creatively and workmanship. It's good that you announced that it was already spoken for because that was the first thing that went through my mind. Way cool.

Port Boy that is some crazy good skills you are showing. "For what it's worth..." is mighty humble for a creation like that. Great job.

If we stopped now it will have already been a great contest this year - and we still have 4 days left.

Nice job everyone!


----------



## Winnie

Uh oh, I've come up with another idea - inspired by Dan this time. Let's see if I can pull it off.


----------



## flipgun

Jason, That is BITCHIN! :headbang:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

AMAZING builds from all, wowza.......great job folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> My very simple but cute entry......Solid bamboo Gapper(?) / PFS(?)?, banded with 1/2" straight cut TBG, made from the head of a Loofah sponge back scrubber.
> 
> I plan to glue a couple of small rare earth magnets to the inside of the lid to keep the ammo ( .177 BB's and 1/4" ) up in the lid side of the tin......eventually......3 coats of Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil for finish, micro fiber pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful work!


----------



## skarrd

bigdh2000 said:


> My entry.
> 
> The video tells you more, but I felt it was only fair to challenge myself. Making something this size with XXL hands is no easy task. The polishing wheel threw it around the shop a few times...and I had to play hide-and-seek with it on every such occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185105.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185119.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185047.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200527_185015.jpg


Amazing!!! not what I expected,even better!!!


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Alright I made one same thing I done last time just cooler material fits perfectly with no lanyard but I made a bead and I know Mo mister loves beads . I had to pull the core out of paracord but it closes so I am happy . For what it's worth here it is


Love it!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey slingshot enthusiasts. Jason and Dan’s a tough acts to follow but I put in a bunch of hours in this so here goes. It’s been deemed the “Flip- Phlip “. A full sized gapper in yew that folds nicely into a tin. I set it set up with GZK .66 greens, full butterfly for 3/8” steel. Thanks for looking and thanks Winnie and Tag for hosting.


----------



## Void

Ibojoe said:


> Hey slingshot enthusiasts. Jason and Dan's a tough acts to follow but I put in a bunch of hours in this so here goes. It's been deemed the "Flip- Phlip ". A full sized gapper in yew that folds nicely into a tin. I set it set up with GZK .66 greens, full butterfly for 3/8" steel. Thanks for looking and thanks Winnie and Tag for hosting.


Haha

What can I say? The wood is pretty, nicely finished, hinge looks like it grew there...well done


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay Joe. Not only is that utterly and outstandingly clever, but you got the open position to sit with your signature curve. Now I believe ANYTHING is possible!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Last year I made one too small to stay in my hand. That’s when I told myself that I wouldn’t ever build something that I couldn’t shoot or give away. Big thanks to Mr. Brooks for sending me that backflipped fork.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool @lbojoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

The boxes you guys have must be like the Tardis. Smaller on the outside than the inside. If clever is going to win this you may as well send Joe the prize.

Wicked KEWL!


----------



## StringSlap

Next level stuff right there lbojoe! Awesome!


----------



## 31610

Wow Joe that’s beyond words man very creative.


----------



## Winnie

Joe, that's just too cool. Really well done and clever - and no assembly required. 
The yew is beautiful, the craftsmanship is great and the idea is really good. 
The bar keeps getting raised!


----------



## mike160304

Ibojoe said:


> Hey slingshot enthusiasts. Jason and Dan's a tough acts to follow but I put in a bunch of hours in this so here goes. It's been deemed the "Flip- Phlip ". A full sized gapper in yew that folds nicely into a tin. I set it set up with GZK .66 greens, full butterfly for 3/8" steel. Thanks for looking and thanks Winnie and Tag for hosting.


And now for something completely different . . . . . that's very clever and a lorra work lbojoe.


----------



## Covert5

Dan that is a sweet micro keychain/necklace slingshot! Amazing work! I'd love to see that little guy in action!


----------



## Covert5

Portboy!!! That is an awesome micro thumper! Awesome shape and colors all around! Perfect EDCer! That looks clean!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe, super creative and great design! Now I've seen it all, a claim shell shooter! Amazing!


----------



## Covert5

The entries this year in this contest, unreal! I just gotta ask. What are you guys smok'n too think and make these shooters?!?! And can I have some?!?! C'mon just a puff!!!


----------



## 31610

. Think u need to understand Jimmy first C5 than it all fall into place


----------



## SJAaz

Joe...

Wow! Simply Wow!


----------



## bigdh2000

Winnie said:


> Uh oh, I've come up with another idea - inspired by Dan this time. Let's see if I can pull it off.


    :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## bigdh2000

Ibojoe said:


> Hey slingshot enthusiasts. Jason and Dan's a tough acts to follow but I put in a bunch of hours in this so here goes. It's been deemed the "Flip- Phlip ". A full sized gapper in yew that folds nicely into a tin. I set it set up with GZK .66 greens, full butterfly for 3/8" steel. Thanks for looking and thanks Winnie and Tag for hosting.


Awesome concept.


----------



## bigdh2000

Covert5 said:


> Dan that is a sweet micro keychain/necklace slingshot! Amazing work! I'd love to see that little guy in action!


Already shipped out... LOL


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

Great stuff guys. I love this forum. This is my first time joining in on one of these challenges. Wrangled up some time on my work breaks and lunches to power this one out. A lot of filing and sanding. But it's finally done.










































































I work at a foundry/machine shop. We use 1/2 inch lexan as a secondary safety on machine tool windows. They get beat up and or break and I grab the scraps. So most of my homemades are 1/2 inch lexan. I draw or trace and often modify great designs to experiment with my likes and dislikes to get... well... let's just say most of the designs don't need to be redesigned so I have a pile of Frankensteins. But I have fun. This time I just shrunk down a Hydra.

This will not be going into the Frankenstein pile. I really like this little guy.

I'm taking it up north camping this weekend.

This was a fun challenge.


----------



## Covert5

Wiconsinconcepts, awesome micro hydra! Great build! Pppssst look out! Your boss is behind you with his arms crossed and a stank face!


----------



## Tag

Looks great,


----------



## flipgun

I really like that. PM sent.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool Hydra, great job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Why do you look so sad when you have such an awesome slingshot? Nice craftsmanship, and finish.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

I'm not sad. That's the exhaustion from the numerous shots previously taken. That last picture was the hardest part of the project. Took strategic phone placement, a wireless speaker for balance, a mirror, a black shower curtain to camouflage the fact that I'm alone in my bathroom with a slingshot at 7am with, a 10 second camera timer, 50 attempts, a hope, and some prayers, to pull that one off.

Worth it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> I'm not sad. That's the exhaustion from the numerous shots previously taken. That last picture was the hardest part of the project. Took strategic phone placement, a wireless speaker for balance, a mirror, a black shower curtain to camouflage the fact that I'm alone in my bathroom with a slingshot at 7am with, a 10 second camera timer, 50 attempts, a hope, and some prayers, to pull that one off.
> 
> Worth it.


Seriously pro-build there. And extra points for the photo project!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo

There should be royal blue velvet lining the bottom of the 'toids box. Downright elegant Mr. Concepts. 5 stars and a wow.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

...on a side note, the expression on your face in the final photo is priceless. It's the same look I have when I'm wondering whether that squeaker was dry-


----------



## 31610

Hi guys thought I help get all the photos up together. I really like the contest thanks guys for putting it on ???? I hope we see a few more pop up in the next couple days


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Hey slingshot enthusiasts. Jason and Dan's a tough acts to follow but I put in a bunch of hours in this so here goes. It's been deemed the "Flip- Phlip ". A full sized gapper in yew that folds nicely into a tin. I set it set up with GZK .66 greens, full butterfly for 3/8" steel. Thanks for looking and thanks Winnie and Tag for hosting.


Wow! very innovative! never seen a hinged slinger before.Awesome!


----------



## Tag

Thanks Port Boy for grouping all the entries


----------



## NSFC

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> I'm not sad. That's the exhaustion from the numerous shots previously taken. That last picture was the hardest part of the project. Took strategic phone placement, a wireless speaker for balance, a mirror, a black shower curtain to camouflage the fact that I'm alone in my bathroom with a slingshot at 7am with, a 10 second camera timer, 50 attempts, a hope, and some prayers, to pull that one off.
> 
> Worth it.


So that look is a mixture of emotions and tiredness. I still give you y gratitude for inspiring me.

I want magical powers too. You obviously have enough to share..


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

These slings are all real gems. This has been such a blast. I love looking at all the pictures and reading all the comments. I get why we’re all so hooked on this hobby. I’m already feeling the “what do you guys want to do next?” Feeling


----------



## 31610

Wife said what guys going to do next the tic tac container lol . Some bubble gum comes in nice sized containers I bin looking at them lately


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> Wife said what guys going to do next the tic tac container lol . Some bubble gum comes in nice sized containers I bin looking at them lately


LOL, too funny.....got one that'll fit a Tic Tac container about 3/4 done, but just a novelty

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

That’s to cool Darrel ! You going to leave the bark on bottom I like that look . The small slingshots are a challenge to make I am still trying to figure out how Dan with his big hands ever polished that little sling


----------



## StringSlap

Sweet mini hydra, W!

Thanks PB!

Very cool, Darrell!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> That's to cool Darrel ! You going to leave the bark on bottom I like that look . The small slingshots are a challenge to make I am still trying to figure out how Dan with his big hands ever polished that little sling


Tks Jason....probably not as I just needed something to hang onto while carving it down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

That’s awesome sling n shot.


----------



## hoggy

great entries one and all.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Geez Sling-N-Shot. I could lose a few teeth and that'll make an outstanding toothpick!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Sorry I've been away for the last couple of days. I dropped and destroyed my phone Friday. 
Anyway, I'm back.


----------



## Tag

Glad you’re back


----------



## Winnie

Keyring BB Shooter with Integral Band Storage:


----------



## Winnie

Another pic:


----------



## Winnie

SLING-N-SHOT
I really like your little shooter. It looks like boxwood - dense and clean.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> SLING-N-SHOT
> I really like your little shooter. It looks like boxwood - dense and clean.


Thank you Sir, it's 100% Bamboo from a loofah sponge back scrubber......love the grain in Bamboo.

Both your entries were very cool as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a super cool little shooter Winnie! You’re gonna mess around and win your own competition! LoL


----------



## flipgun

All right, Here's what I got. Not up to the quality shown previously, but here we go. I am combining two in one post as I am lazy.















The one on the left is Tigerwood with 2040 tubes. The other is Brazilian Rosewood with an attempt at Winnes pre-loaded pouch and Yes Mo, I know what it looks like and I deny knowing any of your ex-wives. :WasntMe:

































...and I suppose that if I were to put band grooves on the bottom ( :neener: ) it could be used as a pickle.









Thanx for lookin'!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice @Flipgun, especially like the little Phat bottom girl.......sorry MO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

flipgun said:


> All right, Here's what I got. Not up to the quality shown previously, but here we go. I am combining two in one post as I am lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0294.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0295.jpg
> The one on the left is Tigerwood with 2040 tubes. The other is Brazilian Rosewood with an attempt at Winnes pre-loaded pouch and Yes Mo, I know what it looks like and I deny knowing any of your ex-wives. :WasntMe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0296.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0299.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0302.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0303.jpg
> 
> ...and I suppose that if I were to put band grooves on the bottom ( :neener: ) it could be used as a pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0304.jpg
> Thanx for lookin'!


the top one is sweet flip I like


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> All right, Here's what I got. Not up to the quality shown previously, but here we go. I am combining two in one post as I am lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0294.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0295.jpg
> 
> The one on the left is Tigerwood with 2040 tubes. The other is Brazilian Rosewood with an attempt at Winnes pre-loaded pouch and Yes Mo, I know what it looks like and I deny knowing any of your ex-wives. :WasntMe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0296.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0299.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0302.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0303.jpg
> 
> ...and I suppose that if I were to put band grooves on the bottom ( :neener: ) it could be used as a pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0304.jpg
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!


Really liking the Chubby one,looks like a troll doll [from the 60's] Nice work on that chalice too,both are Awesome!


----------



## Void

Nice looking rigs, Flipgun. Would have been fun if you banded the chubby one on both ends


----------



## Covert5

Sling-N-Shot, awesome toothpick shooter!


----------



## Covert5

Flipgun, cool shooters! The one on the right is just missing the long pink hair!


----------



## bigdh2000

flipgun said:


> All right, Here's what I got. Not up to the quality shown previously, but here we go. I am combining two in one post as I am lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0294.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0295.jpg
> 
> The one on the left is Tigerwood with 2040 tubes. The other is Brazilian Rosewood with an attempt at Winnes pre-loaded pouch and Yes Mo, I know what it looks like and I deny knowing any of your ex-wives. :WasntMe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0296.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0299.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0302.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0303.jpg
> 
> ...and I suppose that if I were to put band grooves on the bottom ( :neener: ) it could be used as a pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0304.jpg
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!


So, is the skinny girl in the chocolate so she gains additional curves, or has the curvy girl been removed and put on a diet?

Nice work, Paul.


----------



## bigdh2000

@Winnie - that thing is too cool. Got a video that shows it all working and in action?


----------



## bigdh2000

Darrell - that thing is awesome. Just stick it in one of those slender Altoid tins for their gum.


----------



## bigdh2000

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> Great stuff guys. I love this forum. This is my first time joining in on one of these challenges. Wrangled up some time on my work breaks and lunches to power this one out. A lot of filing and sanding. But it's finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work at a foundry/machine shop. We use 1/2 inch lexan as a secondary safety on machine tool windows. They get beat up and or break and I grab the scraps. So most of my homemades are 1/2 inch lexan. I draw or trace and often modify great designs to experiment with my likes and dislikes to get... well... let's just say most of the designs don't need to be redesigned so I have a pile of Frankensteins. But I have fun. This time I just shrunk down a Hydra.
> 
> This will not be going into the Frankenstein pile. I really like this little guy.
> 
> I'm taking it up north camping this weekend.
> 
> This was a fun challenge.


Very nice work.


----------



## Ibojoe

Those are super nice Mr. Gun! That one has the cutest little butt.
Nice work my friend!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alright Flipgun that was a sneaky move adding the Winnie Pre-Load Ammo Auto Notch! Also you could be right about that Phat Bottom Girl! The good news is that I wouldn't remember which wife we a talking about!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Flipgun they are both beautiful. The woods are unbelievable, the styles are awesome and to top it all off you got the groove man! (First time in all the years I've been touting it that I've seen anyone do it. Shameless and awesome!)
Wonderful work and that rosewood is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Winnie

Well we've done it. This has been a ton of fun. The creativity throughout has been really satisfying and the craftsmanship has been off the charts.

I want to thank Tag first of all for co/hosting with me. He, once again, has shown himself to be the partner to do this with.

And thank you all for making this another successful Altoids Competition. There's something special about these little shooters that I find so satisfying every year as I see what you all create in such a short time.

My wife is glad to finally have me back cooking and cleaning and doing the laundry (boy am I glad to be back to cooking) instead of fixating on slingshots and shooting clay pigeons off my deck. (Now she's expecting me to clean up that mess too.)

Tag and I will be putting our heads together to try and figure out what to do for a winner. It's not going to be easy.

Again to all who joined in and to all who simply enjoyed the fun of seeing it all happen Thanks!


----------



## Covert5

Outstanding work everybody! Good luck to all who participated!


----------



## StringSlap

Very nice flipgun!

Thanks Winnie and Tag!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## greenwart

I think I get it. Put some bands on the basic shape. Sitting on the patio I was able to start pinging a metal target I made for squirrel practice. Going to leave it as is for this year. It will never be a full sized frame so there are some different ergonomics.


----------



## mike160304

This is Alice, my entry in the Altoids event.

Alice? Alice? Who the **** is Alice?

Alice is a country girl, a newborn baby catapult from the Welsh Borders of England.

Alice the Chalice.

Her vital statistics are 10 - 35 - 10. That is a 35 mm fork gap and two 10 mm fork tips.

I wanted a fork gap safe for shooting steel balls from 6 mm to 1/2", and even capable of handling the wider clay ball weight-equivalents, all the way up to an 8.4 gramme, 20 mm diameter clay ball, weight-equivalent of a 1/2" steel ball.

For the 10 mm fork tips I could have cut *double*, 0.5 to 0.7mm thick, flatbands. But that is twice as many bands to cut, so I bought some GZK Orange 1 mm rubber, to cut single flatbands.

I decided to start with 2 fairly heavy-draw-weight rigs to see how Alice would handle them. I bench-tested them and chronographed them, as follows:

Temperature: 25C / 77F MEDIUM RIG HEAVY RIG

Rubber GZK Orange 1 mm GZK Orange 1 mm
Taper 9/7 mm 10/7.5 mm
Active Length 186 mm / 7.3" 210 mm / 8.3"
Draw length at 4.75x draw 883 mm / 34.8" 997 mm / 39.2" 
Draw weight at 4.75x draw 4.1 kg / 9.0 lb 5.1 kg / 11.2 lb

Speed at 4.75x draw, FPS 
Steel ball size 6 mm 289 -
8 mm 261 234
9 mm 241 221
 9.5 mm 226 -
10 mm 212 234
7/16" 191 -
12 mm 176 - 
1/2" 161 182

With the Heavy Rig, I have not yet had time to shoot with all ammo sizes. But with the 1/2" steel, the 182 FPS is faster than her big brother "Wings" at 159 FPS (though that was at temperature 16C / 61F in February) . See the photo of them together.

I would welcome suggestions for a LIGHT RIG for 6-8 mm steel, maybe with Precise 0.7 mm rubber, as I use that a lot.

When testing bandsets I measure draw lengths and draw weights on a bench edge set-up, and when chronographing I use a Dankung chronograph on a photo tripod and I have a knotted string attached to the catapult to ensure accurate draw lengths (see photo). I hold the relevant knot between my first and second fingers.

What else? Oh yes, the frame. It is laminated from slices cut from a piece of 35 mm / 1.4" diameter maple tree branch and a bit of teak from a next door neighbour's old french window sill. The grip is for either hand and gives me a firm grip with thumb and 3 fingers. I have medium size hands. The finish is 3 coats of Rustins Danish Oil, swabbed on and wiped off. It has a soft sheen and I have found it very durable.

I don't know a lot, but most of what I do know was learnt on this friendly Forum over the last 2 years. Many thanks to you all.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

Winnie, you said "The contest starts now and runs two weeks until Monday night Pacific Standard Time (US)". As no time was stated, I took "Monday night" to mean end of Monday, Pacific time.

It is only 8 pm Monday here in UK, It must be around 12 noon Monday in USA Pacific Time?

Mike


----------



## mike160304

Winnie, I sent in my entry at 7.40 pm UK time, which was 11.40 am US Pacific Time, whereas you said that the Competiton would end "Monday night Pacific Standard Time (US)".


----------



## Tag

I’m good with your entry mike160304. This contest is for fun


----------



## mike160304

Tag said:


> I'm good with your entry mike160304. This contest is for fun


Phew!!!! Thank you so much Tag, I was kicking myself for risking leaving it so late.

I am so relieved.

I do so enjoy this Altoids Happening!!!

Mike


----------



## Tag

Hey Winnie, I will call you Tuesday morning. Not too early


----------



## 31610

mike160304 said:


> This is Alice, my entry in the Altoids event.
> 
> Alice? Alice? Who the **** is Alice?
> 
> Alice is a country girl, a newborn baby catapult from the Welsh Borders of England.
> 
> Alice the Chalice.
> 
> Her vital statistics are 10 - 35 - 10. That is a 35 mm fork gap and two 10 mm fork tips.
> 
> I wanted a fork gap safe for shooting steel balls from 6 mm to 1/2", and even capable of handling the wider clay ball weight-equivalents, all the way up to an 8.4 gramme, 20 mm diameter clay ball, weight-equivalent of a 1/2" steel ball.
> 
> For the 10 mm fork tips I could have cut *double*, 0.5 to 0.7mm thick, flatbands. But that is twice as many bands to cut, so I bought some GZK Orange 1 mm rubber, to cut single flatbands.
> 
> I decided to start with 2 fairly heavy-draw-weight rigs to see how Alice would handle them. I bench-tested them and chronographed them, as follows:
> 
> Temperature: 25C / 77F MEDIUM RIG HEAVY RIG
> 
> Rubber GZK Orange 1 mm GZK Orange 1 mm
> Taper 9/7 mm 10/7.5 mm
> Active Length 186 mm / 7.3" 210 mm / 8.3"
> Draw length at 4.75x draw 883 mm / 34.8" 997 mm / 39.2"
> Draw weight at 4.75x draw 4.1 kg / 9.0 lb 5.1 kg / 11.2 lb
> 
> Speed at 4.75x draw, FPS
> Steel ball size 6 mm 289 -
> 8 mm 261 234
> 9 mm 241 221
> 9.5 mm 226 -
> 10 mm 212 234
> 7/16" 191 -
> 12 mm 176 -
> 1/2" 161 182
> 
> With the Heavy Rig, I have not yet had time to shoot with all ammo sizes. But with the 1/2" steel, the 182 FPS is faster than her big brother "Wings" at 159 FPS (though that was at temperature 16C / 61F in February) . See the photo of them together.
> 
> I would welcome suggestions for a LIGHT RIG for 6-8 mm steel, maybe with Precise 0.7 mm rubber, as I use that a lot.
> 
> When testing bandsets I measure draw lengths and draw weights on a bench edge set-up, and when chronographing I use a Dankung chronograph on a photo tripod and I have a knotted string attached to the catapult to ensure accurate draw lengths (see photo). I hold the relevant knot between my first and second fingers.
> 
> What else? Oh yes, the frame. It is laminated from slices cut from a piece of 35 mm / 1.4" diameter maple tree branch and a bit of teak from a next door neighbour's old french window sill. The grip is for either hand and gives me a firm grip with thumb and 3 fingers. I have medium size hands. The finish is 3 coats of Rustins Danish Oil, swabbed on and wiped off. It has a soft sheen and I have found it very durable.
> 
> I don't know a lot, but most of what I do know was learnt on this friendly Forum over the last 2 years. Many thanks to you all.
> 
> Mike


Nice one it fills that tin right up cool


----------



## Winnie

Mike, you're fine. 
Beautiful Altoids shooter Mike. And loaded for bear! You used up every square cm of the tin. A small catapult capable of the full work of a larger "standard" catapult is right up my alley. 
(The knotted string reminds me of the focusing chain on my old WWII Minox spy camera.)
I chronographed my bands for years so I get it. You learn so much through the process.


----------



## Covert5

Greenwart nice build!


----------



## Covert5

Mike, beautiful work!


----------



## mike160304

Winnie said:


> Mike, you're fine.
> Beautiful Altoids shooter Mike. And loaded for bear! You used up every square cm of the tin. A small catapult capable of the full work of a larger "standard" catapult is right up my alley.
> (The knotted string reminds me of the focusing chain on my old WWII Minox spy camera.)
> I chronographed my bands for years so I get it. You learn so much through the process.


Thank you Winnie.

My 2018 Altoids catapult was, I now know, a grossly over-rubbered PFS, before I knew what a PFS was. Afterwards, I modified it twice, to a fork gap of 25 mm, and, on a good day, I could shoot a 20 mm clay ball. The battered fork tops show what happened on a bad day, especially with 10 mm steel.


----------



## ForkLess

Winnie said:


> Another pic:


I like the band holder, great idea.


----------



## ForkLess

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> Great stuff guys. I love this forum. This is my first time joining in on one of these challenges. Wrangled up some time on my work breaks and lunches to power this one out. A lot of filing and sanding. But it's finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work at a foundry/machine shop. We use 1/2 inch lexan as a secondary safety on machine tool windows. They get beat up and or break and I grab the scraps. So most of my homemades are 1/2 inch lexan. I draw or trace and often modify great designs to experiment with my likes and dislikes to get... well... let's just say most of the designs don't need to be redesigned so I have a pile of Frankensteins. But I have fun. This time I just shrunk down a Hydra.
> 
> This will not be going into the Frankenstein pile. I really like this little guy.
> 
> I'm taking it up north camping this weekend.
> 
> This was a fun challenge.


Very nice job! The scrap piece of lexon looks like what I found for my ice Turtle. Wonder if mine is lexon or plexiglas?


----------



## ForkLess

Winnie said:


> Ha! There it is.
> Very cool.
> How do you do that so flawlessly. If I did it it would be scratched and dinged. I bet it shoots great. Good job.


Well the scrap I found was dull and dingy not sure if it is plexi or lexon? But I used a small drill bit to cut out template. Then sawed and use dermal and 1500 grit wet sand paper then applied a metal polish. Who knew metal polish would work on plastic? But it did. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## bigdh2000

Wait, hold the phone! The competition is still going...

Time for more trash talk.

The winning slingshot has already been submitted. No need to slave further over your entry if it has not already been posted.


----------



## 31610

bigdh2000 said:


> Wait, hold the phone! The competition is still going...
> 
> Time for more trash talk.
> 
> The winning slingshot has already been submitted. No need to slave further over your entry if it has not already been posted.


thanks bigD2000 :neener:


----------



## Tag

Would someone please tell me the number of entries in the altoid contes. I had my eyes worked on again, so just checking


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

ForkLess said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! There it is.
> Very cool.
> How do you do that so flawlessly. If I did it it would be scratched and dinged. I bet it shoots great. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the scrap I found was dull and dingy not sure if it is plexi or lexon? But I used a small drill bit to cut out template. Then sawed and use dermal and 1500 grit wet sand paper then applied a metal polish. Who knew metal polish would work on plastic? But it did. Thanks for your interest.
Click to expand...

I initially intended to sand it some more but I just like that cloudy look. Plus it's a good excuse to be lazy and cut my work load in half.

I really like that ice turtle. The weird part is that my first idea was for a tiny turtle.... out of lexan... polished.

But I forgot my turtle at home, the hydra was easier to draw, and I'd have never had the patience to make a crystal clear sling like that.

Metal polish... wow. By hand? I've been having bad luck and my lexan melts or gets tacky and rough when worked with my dremel or buffing wheel. I should probably slow down the rpms on my tool. 
Next time.

I can't believe how close we were to submitting the same sling.

I like the way you think.


----------



## Winnie

Tag and I have yet to figure out the winner. It won’t be too much longer. The drama is building!


----------



## Tag

This altoid contest has been amazing.???????? I hope everyone that entered is as proud of their craftsmanship as Winnie and are of your talent. We never set out to have different categories, it just seem to work out that way.

1. Port Boy




















1. Ibojoe 
Folding shooter

Winnie. Honorary mention????????. I've been very fortunate to be associated with Winnie in this Altoid contest. Winnie doesn't enter the contest, so I put him in just because he is an amazing gentleman ????????


----------



## Tag

Whoops I forgot Winnies pictures
































Sorry, I'm friken old????????????????


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Congrats to Port Boy and lbjoe! Two fine Altoid shooters.

Tag is right, Winnie always makes a mean Altoid entry and I love his ammo notch slot concept.

Props to all the other entries; some really fine shooters.


----------



## 31610

Wow thanks guys I am blown away ! Guys I love the altoids comp it’s my favourite one to be involved in the little shooter in a tin rock


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Jason and Joe!

Anyone want to buy an Altoids tin slingshot?!


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

Way to go guys!


----------



## Winnie

Port Boy
That little shooter is exquisite. Incredible design and building skills. That is a slingshot anyone would be proud of.

Ibojoe
Your Altoids folder is so cool. The idea of pulling that out and unfurling it is great.

This has been another great year. The creativity and building skills are amazing on this forum and the resulting shooters all look fun and effective and each one of them has been inspiring and have gotten our creative juices flowing. Now let's put'em in our pocket and go for a walk.

Thanks everyone for joining Tag and me over the last two weeks. It's been really fun.


----------



## Tree Man

Hooray! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Winnie

Now, if you will PM Tag and me with your particulars we’ll get out your prizes!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats Jasón and Joe, very happy for y'all and we'll deserved, both we're stunning....some really cool designs from everyone

Big thanks to Winnie and Tag for hosting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Okay!!! J&J! Thanx to Winnie and Tag. :thumbsup:


----------



## raventree78

What a awesome contest, just glad I did not have to pick the winners, everyone did such a great job. Such creativity  Congratulations to the winners and thanks for the competition's organizers!


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations Portboy and Ibojoe! Stunning frames! And congratulations to all that participated. I enjoyed this thread a lot! Thank you Winnie and Tag for hosting this awesome event!


----------



## skarrd

Congrats Port boy and Ibojoe! Awesome builds,and Big thanks to Winnie and Tag for doing this,it was great!


----------



## mike160304

Thank you Winnie and Tag for another great Altoids event.

Congratulations Port Boy and lbojoe, well done!

And thanks to Winnie for that innovative catapult with the ammo holder.

Everyone wins, we all enjoy it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow guys, thank you. It's been fun and an honor to get to play with y'all.


----------



## bigdh2000

Congrats on the wins, guys. Well deserved.

Winnie and Tag, thanks for hosting a fun competition.


----------



## mattwalt

Congrats PB and Ibojoe!


----------



## Rayshot

Ibojoe said:


> Hey slingshot enthusiasts. Jason and Dan's a tough acts to follow but I put in a bunch of hours in this so here goes. It's been deemed the "Flip- Phlip ". A full sized gapper in yew that folds nicely into a tin. I set it set up with GZK .66 greens, full butterfly for 3/8" steel. Thanks for looking and thanks Winnie and Tag for hosting.


Love it! Great job.


----------



## Winnie

Altoids Minnie Starship on my "home range"

This little thing shoots great. I have never been a "10m guy" in that I have never set a prescribed distance to shoot. I just shoot all over the place - near or far, up or down, heavy or light, 1/2 to full butterfly and always instinctively - never aiming. My slingshot is always with me preloaded, and so wherever it's safe I can take a quick shot. Through the years I've learned that can shoot most anything and do pretty well. 
This thing though is especially sweet. 
I put four clay pigeons out this morning at 20m, 24m, 27m and 27.5 m, and from my deck which is about 4m up and broke them each with one shot. Way beyond hunting distance yet still right on. 
Not easy shots. You can see the clay pigeons if you look close.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> Altoids Minnie Starship on my "home range"
> 
> This little thing shoots great. I have never been a "10m guy" in that I have never set a prescribed distance to shoot. I just shoot all over the place - near or far, up or down, heavy or light, 1/2 to full butterfly and always instinctively - never aiming. My slingshot is always with me preloaded, and so wherever it's safe I can take a quick shot. Through the years I've learned that can shoot most anything and do pretty well.
> This thing though is especially sweet.
> I put four clay pigeons out this morning at 20m, 24m, 27m and 27.5 m, and from my deck which is about 4m up and broke them each with one shot. Way beyond hunting distance yet still right on.
> Not easy shots. You can see the clay pigeons if you look close.


That is cool Winnie, and quite the awesome backdrop you have there.....beautiful view

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Very fun, beautiful works, creative and unique just like how I like them. There was nothing common with this contest. I didnt enter but i cheered from the side lines. Thanks for letting me poke some fun and talk a little trash.


----------



## raventree78

Nice shootin' Winnie, got an amazing view too


----------

